
Ask HN: *Absolute beginners* guide to JavaScript - csswizardry
Hi guys,<p>As the title suggests, I am after the absolute, most introductory, basic and low-level resources for learning JS. Assume I know nothing <i>at all</i>.<p>I recently picked up a copy of _JavaScript: The Good Parts_ but that still assumes some prior knowledge. I am from a design and CSS background, but if I were to rank my JS on a 1–10 scale I’d say it’s a firm zero.<p>Are there any books that have stood the test of time? A decent series of blog posts? I’m wanting to learn about core programming/scripting stuff, rather than ‘how to make xyz with JS’, so any resources that introduce JS as a language rather than a ‘look what you can do with JS’ would be superb. I want to ‘get’ JS, not just use it.<p>I appreciate this is a very demanding question, and one you no doubt get all the time, but: where would someone with zero JS knowledge look to start learning how to do JS properly. I would also assume I’d need to do some language-agnostic learning too, about core programming principles…?<p>Thanks so much for any/all advice and insight!
H
======
xauronx
Here's a great interactive way to learn. Not associated in any way, just
always thought it would have been a neat way to learn.

<http://www.codecademy.com/>

------
thejsjunky
Eloquent JavaScript might be what you are looking for:
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

It's available for free online or you can order a hard copy.

------
0xdeadc0de
Check Eloquent Javascript <http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

